# Fall Splits



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I did read some on splits, but I have some questions that I can't seem to find the answer to. We are getting 5 Carny hives this spring. Since these are new hives, we believe they should be left alone for the summer and build up for the winter, but I was thinking of buying some Carny queens later in the summer (if I can find any) and making up some fall nucs to over winter bees in. I have heard of people doing this and over wintering in nucs, but here's my question:
How exactly is this done? Seeing how nucs are only 5 frames and 3 of those are typically brood and 2 being honey and pollen, that's not enough to see them through the winter in a nuc is it? So, how exactly do fall splits work and them be able to over winter in the nuc and then be able to be put into hives next spring?

Thanks


----------



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

i have had good luck overwintering nucs. I use a 5 on 5 configuration were as you will have a 5 frame nuc on top with stores for them to move up into.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

First I would master getting a full hive through winter. Then I'd branch out into trying to get a nuc or two through winter. Then I'd try getting a few more nucs through winter. Wintering nucs is a tricky undertaking for a beginner.


----------

